# they had a sell



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

so I went to academy and they had a Taurus G2 and a Heritage Rough rider 22 lr for 289.99 for both so I got another g2. when I pull the slide back it locks. is that a normal for a new gun that has never been used ?


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I took it apart and cleaned it and it works good now.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

*new guns*

this is them


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Enjoy your new guns.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

faststang90 said:


> so I went to academy and they had a Taurus G2 and a Heritage Rough rider 22 lr for 289.99 for both so I got another g2. when I pull the slide back it locks. is that a normal for a new gun that has never been used ?


Well, if the magazine is in the grip, it should lock back.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I took the new one to the gun range and the trigger is locking I had to really pull on it to get it to fire. I cleaned it some more and going to take it back to the range maybe this weekend. I shot the 22 and its not to bad but I just don't like you have to pull the hammer back every time.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, SAO guns of that style require that. It is an older design. 

Congrats on the guns


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

I went to the range today and it worked good with the factory magazines. I did the 33 round one and it only fired a few but that was on the gun with factory rod. I should have checked it with the gun I changed the rod out in. guess next time ill check that gun.


----------

